# Problem: Realtek HD Audio Funktioniert nicht mehr richtig :(



## cille (3. August 2008)

Dieses Problem ist erst vor kurzem aufgetreten, aber habe keine Lösung gefunden .

Nun erkennt die Software von Realtek auch, dass ich egal welchen der beiden Stecker fuer Mirko oder Headset einstecke bzw. ihn entferne. 

Hören tu ich auch alles bloß das mit dem Mirko will einfach nicht klappen. 

Habe schon sämtliche für die Soundkarte in Frage kommenden Treiber installiert bzw. diese wieder entfernt. Alle Einstellungen überprüft, ob nicht irgendwo der eingang gemuted ist jedoch ohne Erfolg. 

Nach wie vor funktioniert mein Mikro nicht und habe dies nun auf defekt überprüft jedoch tut es seinen Dienst an einem anderem PC einwandfrei dh die Fehlerquelle muss an diesem PC liegen. 

Ich weiss nicht ob dieser Fehler bekannt ist oder ob es eine schon bereits exestierende Lösung fuer diesen Fall gibt oder ob gar mein PC fehlerhaft bzgl der Soundkarte ist.
Neuaufsetzung des Systems usw... hab ich auch schon Probiert

Vielen Dank fuer evtl Hilfe

Im Anhang ist auch ein Everest Home Bericht!
PS: Leistungstest nicht beachten, WoW, Musik und alles mögliche Lief nebenbei ^^
Anhang anzeigen 41184

Anhang anzeigen 41186


*[EDIT]*
Dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass er Front und Back Anschlüsse vertauscht 0_x.
Habe aber keine Front Anschlüsse angesteckt.
Im Bios ist leider auch nichts mit Front Anschlüssen zu finden .
Kann auch nichts verändern am Soundmixer Input Bereich (Die Regler zb.).
Was funktioniert ist StereoMix (Scheint aktiviert zu sein, was ich leider nicht sehe!)


----------



## PC Heini (4. August 2008)

Ähnliches Problem hatte ich auch schon. Bei mir lags tatsächlich am Microfon. Habe 2 exakt gleiche Micros, am einen PC will partout eins nicht funktionieren. An nem anderen PC gehen beide. Entweder liegts an der Masseführung oder am Stecker oder der Buchse. Bin der Sache dann nicht mehr nachgegangen. Desshalb empfehle ich mal, probiers mit nem anderen Microfon. Hesdset hin oder her. Halt mal bei Kollegen und Nachbarn herumfragen, ob die ihr Micro kurz ausleihen könnten.


----------

